# Got a hog with my new bow finally



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

this sunday afternoon I went up to my hunting camp to hog hunt. we went to one of our buddies spot since he said he had hogs in there he needed to get rid of. so me and my friend from church went in there and about 1 minute after the feeder went off 7 pigs came in. we were trying to shoot at the same time but I told him that i really wanted a hog and since last time he shot the only hog it was my turn. so i drew back my bow and shot a hog. Well, my shot was a little too high and my arrow pass-through the hog's spine and it dropped right there and started squealling. While it was squealing a small boar hog ran in there and was attacking the spined pig, so my buddy shot that pig and it ran off. Then i pull out another arrow and shoot the spined pig in between the brisket and the shoulder, it lets out one louder squeal and then it dies. while that happened my friend saw a huge boar hog run down the road so we got another arrow and tried to find that one. we never found his pig because the shot was behing the shoulder and since a pig's vitals are tucked up in between it's shoulders he basically hit liver. I was finally glad to get a pig down with my Mathews Switchback that I have been dying to kill something with. i will get the pics on here once i get them on the computer.


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

pics??


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bagel77 said:


> pics??


Will be on here soon, just have to get the card and download the pics.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats, I would love to go on a hog hunt


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Congrats, I would love to go on a hog hunt


same here, cept no hogs in Nebraska/Kansas... but thats probably a good thing


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah that is probably a good thing. I might go to texas here in a couple years to hunt them


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Not to many hogs in minnesota either...unless you go to the farmer next door but he probably wouldn't like that to much :sad: But congrats on the hog! can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you definitely don't want pigs in your hunting area if you hunt deer alot.Hogs have no predators at all and they scare the deer off of our spots most of the time. if you can trap them and stuff like that you can keep them under control, but our hunting club doesn't allow us to do that anymore since one time a buck got caught in one and later died because of getting infections from the cuts that he got struggling in the trap.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Not to many hogs in minnesota either...unless you go to the farmer next door but he probably wouldn't like that to much :sad: But congrats on the hog! can't wait to see some pics


Yeah tell me about it 
the dnr says that there are some feral hogs in iowa but we have never seen any sighn or heard of anybody that has.
If i was to see one...
they are legal to shoot but the dnr comes out and does a bunch of tests
on the pig to see if it has something


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry guys that i don't have pics yet, it's because they are on my Dad's phone and he works 'till about six-o-clock.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

NIce, congrats


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

this is insane dude we need some serious picage :wink:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> this is insane dude we need some serious picage :wink:


+1, we shead start a thread with all fall/winter kills for the season. What you guys say?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

DONE!! :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Allright guys, here's the pics you all have been waiting for, the pics aren't good because it was getting dark and these pictures were taken off of my Dad's phone that doesn't take the greatest pics before dark, also the hog is jet black., so here they are.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

good enough...nice hog


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> good enough...nice hog


thanks, my buddy( not the one that hunted with me) has trail camera pics of it all almost because we hunted at his spot since he said that he needed the pigs out of there, I'll post the pics of it soon.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay, here's some of the trail camera pics of us, one shows us walking in, then the pigs come in and you can see us on the right corner of the picture, like i said we drew back about 10 times in all and you can see that in the picture. The pig on the ground is the one i shot, that arrow in him is the second shot that went in his brisket and hit his spine again and my first shot that i did passed through the hog's spine, then after a while after looking for the hog I figure out that the camera is still on!


----------

